# SIG SAUER'S *CASH For your KLUNKER*



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*SIG SAUER - Gives you $200 "CASH For your KLUNKER* Handgun"

*Purchase a new SIG SAUER® P220®, P226®, P229®, 1911, SIG556 pistol, or SIG556 rifle from your dealer's inventory from September 7th through November 30th, 2009, and SIG SAUER will give you $200.00 for your old KLUNKER* pistol or revolver.

To receive your $200.00 payment, simply send your old KLUNKER* with a copy of your form 4473 and proof of purchase of your new Classic pistol (*no later than Friday, December 4, 2009*) to:

SIG SAUER, Inc., 18 Industrial Drive, Exeter, NH 03833, *ATTN: CK-1

*​ *KLUNKER refers to a handgun from any manufacturer that you wish to trade in for the $200.00 payment. Gun must be
operational and free from cracks in frame or other key components. KLUNKER must be a semi-auto pistol 9mm or larger, or revolver of .38 caliber or larger. SIG SAUER reserves the right to reject any firearm submitted as a KLUNKER that does not meet our criteria. Rejected firearms will be returned to sender. Please allow six (6) to eight (8) weeks for delivery of your check. This offer cannot be combined with any other program or offer.

*Klunkers will not be accepted for payment after Friday, December 4, 2009. NO EXCEPTIONS*. ​ *All transactions subject to federal, state and local firearms regulations.* ​
http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/klunker.aspx


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> revolver of .38 caliber or larger


Drat! I can't buy a $80 Nagant revolver and send it in...they're only .30 cal.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I got excited that I could trade the P3AT in then I realized it was a .380 and I have no money to make up the difference. :smt083


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

The requirements for the trade-ins make it sound like they will be resold? 



Mexico?!:smt119


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> The requirements for the trade-ins make it sound like they will be resold?
> 
> Mexico?!:smt119


Sure, Why Not?

Drug dealers need affordable handguns too!:goofy:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> The requirements for the trade-ins make it sound like they will be resold?
> 
> Mexico?!:smt119


I couldn't see a gun maker destroying guns, unless it was used to make more guns:smt023


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Sig - Cash for Clunkers*

The owner of my local gun shop was showing me a new promotion Sig is doing. They're giving a $200 rebate for any 9mm or bigger gun in working condition traded in.

So here's my thinking...

- Obama created the greatest growth in gun sales in our country - ever!
- Obama was responsible for the Cash for Clunkers car program which this promotion is based on.
- Thanks to Obama, I might get a Sig Mosquito for less than $100!

Are we sure this guy's not on our side? For the numbers of new shooters he's brought into the shooting sports and gun ownership, the NRA ought to make him man of the year! :anim_lol:

(just kidding...I think) :watching:


----------

